# HDMI to Scart socket?



## shaking (12 May 2014)

I just tried to plug a DVD player into my tv. TV is old with a scart socket, DVD player is new with a HDMI socket. Is there a way of connecting the two?


----------



## SparkRite (12 May 2014)

shaking said:


> I just tried to plug a DVD player into my tv. TV is old with a scart socket, DVD player is new with a HDMI socket. Is there a way of connecting the two?




Not directly, as HDMI is digital and Scart is analogue so some sort of DAC (digital analogue converter) would be required.

Some more info here.................

http://www.techturbo.co.uk/hdmi-to-scart/

Some on Ebay here...............

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/hdmi-to-scart


----------

